# Anybody try Wiz Dog?



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.wizdog.com/

Has anyone tried this. Looks like a good idea..but that doesn't mean it is one. (I am always cautious). 

I saw this on ebay yesterday, then I saw an ad on dogster today. 

I wouldn't mind having something that is less expensive in the long run because puppy pads get expensive after awhile.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks ok , i dont really know cos i dont use anything like that 4 tyson i am training him outside so he goes in the garden.. but i do think things like that are a good idea x

:wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

That thing looks brilliant. I'm getting real annoyed at my pee pads. A few pees on there and the leak, it's gross and it costs a forture to. Im so tempted to buy one of these. Fingers crossed they ship to the uk. Thanks so much for posting this


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

$90.25 it would cost to ship to the uk so is says, NOOOOOOO it was my perfect solution aswell ;(


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Try Ebay.

I saw it on Ebay a few times yesterday.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Me.. the ebay addict. Didnt even think of that. Will try now, thanks


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Most of them seem to be with the same seller. Have emailed them to see if they will ship to the uk and at what price. So hopefully they'll get back to me on that


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I've never seen that before ... it's like a safety enclosure so Gizmo can't rip up the pads!! Gizmo's Mom... are you around? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Who me? (looks around) 8) 

My baby has *NEVER EVER EVER* used pee pee pads. He's trained to pee outside since 8 weeks old...hehehe

I think you got me confused with someone else...   Baby's mom maybe??

But that is a good idea if I used those annoying things...thank goodness I don't they can be pretty expensive...geeeeshhh :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Oops... I think I meant Gadget's Mom... I don't know what I'm talking about today; I'm only on my first pot of coffee!!! :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks great !! but i have 7 pads around the house :? they don't walk in it though

kisses nat


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Just got a reply from the ebay sellers. If you get a wizdog shipped from the US it costs $100 for shipping so they say. The other site said $90 so either way its far to expensive, which is a great shame. If anyone sees it anywhere in the uk please post!!!


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

I think this product looks pretty good. Pee pads get so expensive after a while, so this seems to have a lot of benefits. Perhaps I will purchase this if shipping to Canada is not too ridiculous.

But do you think it would be hard to get the puppies to go on this after they are so used to the pads? Or would there not be much of a difference?


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

I think if you put it in the same spot it shouldn't be too hard. 

And if that doesn't work, there is that pee spray so that they will know where to pee. I always have a bottle handle. 

Perhaps I will order it.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I also wonder how wide the grate is that allows the pee to fall "under" the top of it. Little chi puppy feet aren't all that big. It doesn't look like they're very wide though, now that I look at it again.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I have used the wizdog for my dogs it does work great i will look into the shipping cost to Canada for you if you like.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I have seen that before... It wasn't me that was having a problem with Gadget adn the ripping of the pads... I have him almost trained outside.. he only has 1 pad in the bathroom for when we aren't home and he is.. If that ever happens..


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:wave: Hi Baby's daddy I can ship the wizdog for $30.00 to Canada.As well the grides are very tiny.


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

I will probably be buying this on eBay sometime today or tomorrow.

*Princess_ella*, and anyone else who has used the product, can you please give some details on your experience with the WizDog?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

the wizdog is easier to clean and the grides are made of plastic that won't be uncomfortable on your chis paws.I can place the wizdog in ebay if you would like to purchase it .


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

princess_ella said:


> the wizdog is easier to clean and the grides are made of plastic that won't be uncomfortable on your chis paws.I can place the wizdog in ebay if you would like to purchase it .


What do you mean? Do you want to sell yours?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes they no longer need it since they don't play with the pooch pads.


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

I already bought one off of eBay, sorry!


----------

